# Things we hear daily...........



## muddermankc (Apr 6, 2009)

ill start................ Give me a good price on this because i have alot more coming up!!!

:thumbup:


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

Close enough ...wont see it from an air plain....haha


----------



## ns005 (Dec 23, 2010)

i could do it, ive finished drywall before but you are probably faster. ''homeowners''


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

Yeah i can do it... But im the boss ..so i dont have to


----------



## muddermankc (Apr 6, 2009)

Favorite remodel quote" Hey while you got that out is there anyway you can hit these"


----------



## muddermankc (Apr 6, 2009)

My accountants out of town and wont be back till thursday so everythings behind


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

Down in the basement i have some leftover drywall....(from the 70's)


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

as soon as the job is done ,ill pay you right away.
yeah right,they become like that Easter egg you find 6 months later after the hunt:whistling2:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

" I know a guy that doesn't have to sand at all ! " :icon_rolleyes:

( still looking for him )


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

I dont backroll..i know how to spray..backrolling is for beginers


----------



## ns005 (Dec 23, 2010)

CAN YOU MIX PAINT IN YOUR SPRAY ???? if i hear that again i might choke somebody


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I sent your check 2 weeks ago.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

you pull up to the house your about to start,your just about to get out of the truck and the GC comes up to you and says "WHEN ARE YOU GOING TO BE DONE"


----------



## ns005 (Dec 23, 2010)

can you wet sand? i cant have any dust in here


----------



## ns005 (Dec 23, 2010)

as you are taping, '' so are you going to spray tomm?''


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Im waiting on my 3rd draw. [ 2nd draw is part of drywall $]


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

Yeah i have finished drywall before(bullsh.t)


----------



## ns005 (Dec 23, 2010)

cant u just use that mud that sets up in 5 minutes? my wife wants to paint tomorrow


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

O WAS THAT WET.:furious:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

were going to do are own painting. h/o paintings easy, anyone can do it.:wheelchair:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

"but the other guy was half your price !!!!! can't you beat that"


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I'd like you to do a good job, but I really need it done cheap.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I don't really care what it looks like (but can you fix that microscopic thing over there?)


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Well, I can get guys to come up from the valley who'll do it for ten cents cheaper...


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

Just had this happen last month, "I measured the job and only came up with 1250', but your estimate said 1900'." Me: Yeah, we have to charge for how much sheetrock we use, not exactly how much we put on the wall. "Well, can we go off of my square footage?" Me: Sure, but my price stays the same 

Never heard back from him...haha


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

When you are sanding....actually while you are here what do you think we can do with these other rooms...


----------



## pipercub17 (Feb 26, 2010)

its -35 out and i get a few calls every winter asking can you tape my frozen unheated garage !


----------



## uwing (Jan 13, 2011)

"Its the painters fault"


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

uwing said:


> "Its the painters fault"


Congratulations Uwing,I did not think it was possible for a painter to learn so much in just a few short days.you have learned the real truth :whistling2:


----------



## uwing (Jan 13, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Congratulations Uwing,I did not think it was possible for a painter to learn so much in just a few short days.you have learned the real truth :whistling2:


:lol:
I'm coming along, with a lot of hard work and patience I'll get there.


----------



## muddermankc (Apr 6, 2009)

LMAO,man thanks u guys,that is so damn funny, ive literally heard everyone of those lines,thats awesome,its all the same everywhere aint it? Have a good weekend,betcha most of us are headin off to work tomorrow anyway, :thumbup:


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

"So is there going to be much dust?" ... Lady, you have no idea.

that one about not needing to sand is hilarious. It's always 60+yr old dudes that say it, "I know a guy that is so good he doesn't even need to sand."

well then, where the f*ck is he?


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

McDusty said:


> "So is there going to be much dust?" ... Lady, you have no idea.
> 
> that one about not needing to sand is hilarious. It's always 60+yr old dudes that say it, "I know a guy that is so good he doesn't even need to sand."
> 
> well then, where the f*ck is he?


he's sitting at home, not needing to sand!:thumbup:


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> " I know a guy that doesn't have to sand at all ! " :icon_rolleyes:
> 
> ( still looking for him )


 
I've heard that statement from 2 homeowners this month. I tell them to go get the guy because I have to sand.

I still have to laugh every time that I hear someone say that.


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

I laugh evetytime I read that..it never gets old


----------



## luckyrabbit (Nov 2, 2009)

"ummmmmm so that's your price? Let me talk it over with my wife! and I'll call you back" Knowing full well that the final decision is his call and he's stalling to try to get you to lower your price. And usually when I leave I never get that call back.


----------



## luckyrabbit (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm calling to find out how much you charge per sq foot? (Me) Gotta see it! 
I know but just give me a rough price, I just need a price? Me: I don't price over the phone, Give your info and I'll see it.
Ummmmmm ok but I'll call you later today. (Never hear back)


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

In every single location outside of the job in which you are still wearing your taping clothes and covered in mud, "Are you a painter?" 

Oh and every time someone asks you what you do for a living, "Oh my (Insert Relative Here) used to be a taper!"


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Checkers said:


> In every single location outside of the job in which you are still wearing your taping clothes and covered in mud, "Are you a painter?"
> 
> Oh and every time someone asks you what you do for a living, "Oh my (Insert Relative Here) used to be a taper!"


every time someone ask if I'm a painter,I always say ""thanks for insulting me""they then get all apologetic ,works every time


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

Gonna get guys on that right after lunch


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

"Hey, I'm behind schedule because of *insert other trade here*. Is there any way you can make up a couple of days for me?"


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

GC........"we strung lights through the house so you can work late"


----------



## uwing (Jan 13, 2011)

"Paint will hide it"

"No, thats not my beer under the bag of mud"


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

uwing said:


> "Paint will fill hide it"
> 
> "No, that not my beer under the bag of mud"


 That was probbly my beer Wing,,, sorry bout that one.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

On a job with 4,500sq.ft of board the HO asks, " Where can we put the $50,000 of cabinets and vanities and the 180 boxes of tile so they won't be in your way ? " :wallbash:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> On a job with 4,500sq.ft of board the HO asks, " Where can we put the $50,000 of cabinets and vanities and the 180 boxes of tile so they won't be in your way ? " :wallbash:


Or the remodeling homeowner who says " do I need to move all of this furniture before you start the demo?"


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

uwing said:


> "Paint will hide it"
> 
> "No, thats not my beer under the bag of mud"


So it is you painters hiding beer in our mud box full of plastic bags.
go to this thread uwing http://www.drywalltalk.com/f2/you-know-you-spoiling-your-guys-when-1676/ and read post #8


----------



## uwing (Jan 13, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> So it is you painters hiding beer in our mud box full of plastic bags.
> go to this thread uwing http://www.drywalltalk.com/f2/you-know-you-spoiling-your-guys-when-1676/ and read post #8


Shiot :lol:


----------



## vvdrywall (Jan 21, 2011)

ha ha! I just did the "gotta see the job to quote u a price" and never heard back! Funny how people think that free estimates should be free, dirt cheap, and easy!!


----------



## A1rocker (Jan 8, 2011)

on a remodel job"Il have the place cleaned out before you start" and when you start theres even more junk in the way


----------



## muddermankc (Apr 6, 2009)

So u have to make 2 more trips???


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

mudslingr said:


> On a job with 4,500sq.ft of board the HO asks, " Where can we put the $50,000 of cabinets and vanities and the 180 boxes of tile so they won't be in your way ? " :wallbash:


I always answer that one, like this,,,,

Put it in the room you don't want me to finish


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

not a line, but I love it when the painters come in and start masking off the ceiling grid when im running the bazooka


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I always answer that one, like this,,,,
> 
> Put it in the room you don't want me to finish


Never thought of that ! I will now. :yes:


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

The painters will fix it.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

"Can you knock off 10% if I pay cash?"

"Can you float out/ shim that 2" twist the framer left?"

"I have the greatest painters in the world!"(while standing next to ten buckets of SW Mesa)

"I'll have this all swept out way before your rock gets here"

"My (stumble-azzed drunk) brother-in-law will scrap this as soon as your hangers are done."

"Can I see your work?" (soon as I see yer money!)

"Can I help?"

"You're not really charging me for that scrap are you?"

"Your guys tore out a window to boom in the rock" (yer retard framer put the drywall window in the basement)

"The last guy did a ****ty job. I've painted it five times and it still won't cover. Can you fix it, cheap?"

"okay, okay, I'll pay your bill. Just please stop turning on my outside hydrants every night and leaving them run." _Taking my bow for that one right there guys, you are all very welcome!_

Yeah, I'm back, for a while anyways. But some of you fellers *really, really* must learn to use spell check once in a while. LOL


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> The painters will fix it.


very good worky,see what you have learned here at DWT.Now race over to PT ,and spread the word...........The painter will fix it!!!!:yes::jester:


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> very good worky,see what you have learned here at DWT.Now race over to PT ,and spread the word...........The painter will fix it!!!!:yes::jester:


lol everyone at PT has heard that a hundred times.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

:jester:I see we have a "Thanks" button. My kingdom for an "Idiot" button


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> :jester:I see we have a "Thanks" button. My kingdom for an "Idiot" button


Between the thanks and all the emotion icons out there we can lose the needs for words and become dumber everyday. :jester:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

* Do you want square corners or bullnose? Ummmm duuuuh ummmm, the wifes at work I'll ask her tonight and let you know tomorrow....(they never do).
* On the first day with only one coat on.... So do you have to come back or is that it for you.
* I've got the painter booked for Friday, can you start Thursday?
* And the number one most heard from anyone in the building industry (in NZ anyway)....... And are you keeping busy?


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> you pull up to the house your about to start,your just about to get out of the truck and the GC comes up to you and says "WHEN ARE YOU GOING TO BE DONE"


 
:thumbup: Yeah usually followed by:" We have a few things you can't hang yet"


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Between the thanks and all the emotion icons out there we can lose the needs for words and become dumber everyday. :jester:


A dedicated sarcasm font would clear up a lot of confusion and misplaced rage as well.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> Between the thanks and all the emotion icons out there we can lose the needs for words and become dumber everyday. :jester:


:huh: :confused1: brows


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> A dedicated sarcasm font would clear up a lot of confusion and misplaced rage as well.


I thought this is what you use ,when doing sarcasm :whistling2: who needs a font :whistling2:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

:whistling2:Whistling smiley doesn't teach the proper use of punctuation, does it?:whistling2:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> A dedicated sarcasm font would clear up a lot of confusion and misplaced rage as well.


Yeah, that's just what we all need...a sarcasm font

Haha! It actually worked when using html font tags!

I typed in "font=sarcasm" and at the end typed in "/font", both in square brackets and it actually changed the font. It would have actually been more funny if it would have left what I typed.


----------



## snagmaster (Jan 10, 2010)

they must have wanted it that away


----------



## uwing (Jan 13, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> I thought this is what you use ,when doing sarcasm :whistling2: who needs a font :whistling2:


Images work good for sarcasm too


----------



## sean B (Sep 9, 2010)

we aint makin any money, LOL


----------



## 1/2 irish (Nov 21, 2010)

*Who's sanding??*

When the H/O comes to you around your 3rd coat and asks if there is a way to save money by him suggesting if he can sand the finish instead of me the taper. Sure then I get a call back a couple of days later after he paints the walls and cielings saying my taping job is not very good. I come over and then explain to him he didn't sand correctly, especially when he uses a power sander,...duuuuhhhh. Now pay me to fix it?? Now your saving money..??


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

1/2 irish said:


> When the H/O comes to you around your 3rd coat and asks if there is a way to save money by him suggesting if he can sand the finish instead of me the taper. Sure then I get a call back a couple of days later after he paints the walls and cielings saying my taping job is not very good. I come over and then explain to him he didn't sand correctly, especially when he uses a power sander,...duuuuhhhh. Now pay me to fix it?? Now your saving money..??


Oh please tell me that's a joke, right? You wouldn't really trust a HO with sanding your work, would you?:blink: I wouldn't have told that on myself.:whistling2:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Oh please tell me that's a joke, right? You wouldn't really trust a HO with sanding your work, would you?:blink: I wouldn't have told that on myself.:whistling2:


:laughing::no::lol:


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

How about you tape and 1st coat a couple rooms and a bath on friday and come back monday and the HO says" looked so good I primed over the weekend" F#$K


----------



## 1/2 irish (Nov 21, 2010)

*no joke..*

[email protected].... no joke. The H/O insisted he wanted me to allow him to sand to reduce the labor fee, while really thinking he was going to save money. He explained to me that it is hard to justify paying someone to just sand, only wanted to pay for quality taping. I said that ever taper applies mud a certain way w/ the understanding of who is going to do the sanding. So after all said & done he paid me to skim & fix areas of oversanding.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

DSJOHN said:


> How about you tape and 1st coat a couple rooms and a bath on friday and come back monday and the HO says" looked so good I primed over the weekend" F#$K


Is he still paying you the full price?


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> Is he still paying you the full price?


:thumbup:After skimming and sanding to a level 5---MORE:jester:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

DSJOHN said:


> :thumbup:After skimming and sanding to a level 5---MORE:jester:


:w00t: Nice! Niiiiice!


----------

